# PHL - Pearl Healthcare



## yogi-in-oz (21 May 2006)

Hi folks,

As we got lucky with CNN last week, we'll lock another
roughie into the starting gate this week, with PHL ... 

There's nothing pretty about PHL fundamentals, in fact
they have just had to borrow money to tide them over,
during their current capital-raising period ... !~!

Nothing attractive about the attached PHL chart either,
but there's a couple of time cycles ahead this week,
that suggest, it may be time to go long again, on PHL ..... ???

happy trading all

yogi


----------

